# Hide the seam?



## Woodkiller (Jun 29, 2014)

On some blanks there will be a seam, and some will be more noticeable than others. On the ones that stand out more, where do you put the clip in relation? Does the clip go over it and cover most of it, or should the clip go 180 from the seam?


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 29, 2014)

How about placing the seam to the side?  Perhaps the side that faces a person's palm when he writes.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2014)

What are you casting? Seams on some materials can be made invisible and others can be well hidden? More info please.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Woodkiller said:


> On some blanks there will be a seam, and some will be more noticeable than others. On the ones that stand out more, where do you put the clip in relation? Does the clip go over it and cover most of it, or should the clip go 180 from the seam?


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 29, 2014)

why is there a seam?


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 29, 2014)

Seams can be a PIA to hide...If you can try to make it part of the design...

OR try not to make a straight line the eye catches a straight line...

Below are some Birch Bark blanks from long ago when I first started...
The paper bark is put on in a spiral then the vines hides the seam..





Below in my now retired Franklin blanks the seem is part of the design the seem is rite below the 100 and around the seal...





Below is a snake skin...the seam is straight up looking at you...cut around the scales..




Point is try to avoid a straight line...
Good Luck


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 29, 2014)

nava1uni said:


> why is there a seam?



The OP is talking about gluing something to a tube and then casting it in clear resin.  If the paper or whatever wraps around cube tube, there must be a seam.


----------

